# Nextcloud nach Umstellung auf DS-Lite



## Knolli (5. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,


ich würde mich selbst im Netzwerkbereich als "fortgeschrittener Anfänger" bezeichnen. Ich habe bereits einige Dinge selbst erfolgreich umgesetzt, habe aber auf vielen Bereichen noch extreme Wissenslücken. Also bitte etwas nachsichtig sein 


Folgende Problemstellung:
Ich hatte bislang im Heimnetzwerk eine Nextcloud Appliance laufen, auf die ich von außen mittels DDNS (via Fritzbox) und Portforwarding (via Sophos XG Appliance) zugreifen konnte.
Vor kurzem hatten wir hier jedoch einen Internetproviderwechsel, von der Telekom zu Netcom BW. Die Folge aus diesem Wechsel ist die Umstellung einer ipv4-Addresse auf die Anbindung per DS-Lite-Tunnel und daraus wiederum folgend: Ich kann von außen nicht mehr wie seither auf meine Nextcloud zugreifen.
Ich habe mir jetzt schon mehrere Nächte mit Google-Suchen und lesen verschiedener Artikel und Forenbeiträge um die Ohren geschlagen, aber meine Verwirrung und gefühlte Unwissenheit wird eher größer, denn kleiner.
Im ipv4-Bereich hatte ich - zumindest für meine Ansprüche und Anwendungsbereiche - ausreichend gute Kenntnisse, was ipv6 angeht allerdings so überhaupt keine Ahnung. Auf meiner Suche nach Lösungsmöglichkeiten bin ich oft über Begriffe wie Portmapper, ULA usw. gestolpert, mit denen ich aber erstmal relativ wenig anfangen kann und die ich auch nach Google-Recherche nicht so richtig in einen zusammenhängenden Kontext bekomme.


Kurzum, die ganz "einfache" Frage: Wie bekomme ich meine Nextcloud wieder so ans Laufen, dass ich auch von außen darauf zugreifen kann?


Das bisherige Setup sieht so aus:
-Die Fritzbox ist das Gateway ins Internet (DS-Lite-Tunnel), auf einem ESXi-Server betreibe ich zum einen eine Sophos XG Appliance als auch die Nextcloud Appliance.
-Die Sophos fungiert als DHCP-Server fürs Heimnetzwerk, der OpenWRT-Router als "dummer" Switch bzw. WLAN AP
-Die Sophos hat 2 Interfaces, eines zur Fritzbox, das andere zum OpenWRT-Router.
-Am OpenWRT-Router wiederum hängt ein weiterer dummer Switch zur Anbindung der Clients
-Auf der Sophos lief ein SSL-VPN-Server, die IP habe ich über DDNS auf der Fritzbox dynamisch aktualisiert.


Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so richtig, wo ich anfangen müsste und wäre über Hilfestellungen und weiterreichende Informationen zur Umsetzung äußerst dankbar!


Viele Grüße!

Im Anhang sind eine grobe Zeichnung des Netzwerkaufbaus sowie die Übersichtsseite der Fritzbox und der Sophos


----------



## Saguya (5. April 2019)

Ich nehme an, das ein Anschluss wurde komplett auf IPv6 umgestellt?
Hatte ich vor kurzen genau das gleiche Problem wie du (aber mit 1&1), das mein Web oh. DS-Lite Aktivierung nicht mehr ginge. 
Geholfen hatte bei mir, das ich meine FritzBox komplett neu eingerichtet habe, also auch Zugangsdaten neu eingeben oh. ein Backup auf der Box einzuspielen.


----------



## Matusalem (6. April 2019)

Erst die grundsätzliche Frage: Ist es ok für Dich nur per IPv6 auf Dein Netzwerk/Nextcloud zuzugreifen? Ich würde tippen nein, den es gibt immer noch viele reine IPv4 Netzwerke.

Unter dieser Annahme, könntest Du:

1) Dir einen virtuellen Server mit öffentlicher IPv4/v6 Adresse im Internet mieten. Du verbindest Dich per IPv6 Tunnel zu diesem virtuellen Server. Der virtuelle Server ist dann sozusagen Dein Gateway in das Internet. Alternativ nutzt Du permanent einen VPN-Tunnel zu einem externen VPN-Dienstleister. Gleiches Prinzip, das VPN wird per IPv6 aufgebaut. Der Endpunkt des Tunnels verfügt aber über eine IPv4 und IPv6 adresse (öffentlich)
2) Es gab in der C't mal einen Artikel wie man DS-Lite per LISP umschifft. Danach suchen und anwenden. Gleiches Prinzip wie bei 1). Der IPv6 only Bereich wird per LISP getunnelt.
3) Einen Portmapper einsetzen. Sprich wenn Du per IPv4 auf Deine Nextcloud zugreifen willst, verbindest Du Dich zum Portmapper-Dienst eines externen Dienstleisters. Dieser setzt die öffentliche IPv4 Adresse:frei definierter Port auf eine IPv6 Adresse:Nextcloud Port um. Die IPv6 Adresse ist natürlich die von Deinem Netzwerk.
4) Du buchst einen Business Tarif. Vorher erkundigen aber in der Regel sind dort öffentliche IPv4 Adressen enthalten.
5) Du wechselst den Internetprovider zu jemandem der eine öffentliche IPv4 Adresse bietet.

In der Praxis müsstest Du Dich ersteinmal für eine der Alternativen entscheiden. Kostenlos ist davon, meines erachtens, keine. 
Am einfachsten dürfte eine permanente VPN-Verbindung  zu einem externen Dienstleister sein.


----------



## guss (6. April 2019)

Mit dem Thema habe ich mich auch mal beschäftigt, konnte es aber dann nach einem Tarifwechsel wieder wie gewohnt über IP4 lösen. Bei mir war das Problem, dass mein alter Telekom Hybrid Router nicht  in der Lage war IPv6 Adressen an Endgeräte im Heimnetzwerk per Portforward  weiterzuleiten. Daher ist bei mir das Projekt gescheitert. Ich hatte  keine IPv4 und konnte IPv6 eben Dank fehlendem Portforward nicht nutzen. Dazu kommt, dass ich an meinem zweiten Standort nur IPv4 und kein IPv6 hatte. 

Deine Fritzbox kann aber IPv6 an Endgeräte weiterleiten. Von daher könntest Du eventuell komplett darauf umsteigen. Diese Grundsatzfrage hat ja Matusalem schon gestellt.

Falls Du doch noch IPv4 benötigst, könntest Du meinem ursprünglichen Plan via Portmapper versuchen.

Mein Plan war es, die Sache mit einem Portmapper anzugehen. Ich bin sowieso bereits beim besten Hoster den es gibt: Uberspace. Dort kann man sich selbst einen Portmapper mittels socat einrichten. Eine tolle Anleitung dazu gibt es auf Github. Uberspace kann man kostenlos einen Monat ausprobieren und danach kostet es auch nicht die Welt. Diese Lösung würde ich an Deiner Stelle als erstes testen, weil Du es eben kostenlos kannst.

Meine Nextcloud läuft übrigens auch bei Uberspace und mein Storage im eigenen Haus ist dort mittels SFTP angebunden. Das funktioniert super, einzig in der Android App habe ich Probleme beim automatischen Bilderupload. Hier dauert die Rückmeldung, dass der Upload erfolgreich war wohl zu lange. An diesem Problem sind die Entwickler aber dran. 

Wenn es Dir also nur um Nextcloud geht, wäre das auch noch eine Option.


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2019)

Ich persönlich habe jetzt mit dynv6 eine neue URL für meinen Server und dank den Eigenheiten von IPV6 muss der Router dazu auch garnichts können sondern die Anmeldung läuft rein über den Server.
Hat halt den Schwachpunkt das Zugriff aus dem Vodafone Mobilfunknetz noch nicht geht (Telekom müsste gehen, der Rest afaik auch nicht).


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2019)

Einfach beim Anbieter anrufen und sagen das man echtes DS mit IPv4 braucht. Ich habe Unitymedia und die haben mir das dann nach einer Woche einfach freigeschaltet. Ist die einfachste Lösung.


----------

